# My protein skimmer, I think



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

This came with a tank, and I didn't know what to do with it. So I converted it to a skimmer, put it on the 55 last night. I need to change to a different bubble diffuser, this one is crapped out, I am thinking about combining both tanks to a 100g, and using the 29 as a sump. A major undertaking for me.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Eh? where's the collection cup?


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

Bear with me, I am very new at this. I was told the clear plastic box, which has a trap, is the collection device. I may be totally wrong. If so, I need to start over. Advice please


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

If i'm understanding this correctly, you have the water go into the "skimmer" or skimming area and the bubbles will overflow into... well it looks like the return section to me, but IDK. I think you need to add a collection cup somewhere, but not sure where to... hmm... i may be wrong though.


----------



## carpet1 (Sep 5, 2009)

The middle section had an airtube in it with a stone. The clear, square plastic, box has a trap in it where I was hoping the bubbles would overflow into. But it is sitting too high in the compartment for the bubbles to reach. The first compartment, where the water enters the tank has a slit cut into the plastic wall about halfway down, allowing the water to flow into the center compartment. The "trap" sits inside this middle compartment. It has an overflow compartment, that I thought the bubbles would be collected. But no workee, sits too high above the water. The slit for the third compartment is at the bottom of the wall. This is where the powerhead is located. I get excellent water flow, just no trapped bubbles. When I got it, I was not able to see it put together, so I am guessing on a lot of stuff. The way the water flows thru the entire box may be all wrong for a skimmer. Oh well!!


----------

